# Reptile dealers in Scotland ?



## Wilsons102 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello all im new to reptiles and i have seeked advice from a friend who owns snakes about the care involved etc. However im in a bit of a pickle i know a few pet stores around my area but none of them seem to deal in exotic animals ie snakes. Is there anyone on here from scotland that could point me in the direction of a good store ? I have came across online dealers however i am extemely worried about buying a live animal like a snake over the internet considering they require a certain climate. 
Thanks alot 

Ps i am located in Lanark, South Lanarkshire, Scotland
I would be willing to travel a fair distance.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

serpentus exotics in townhill, dunfermline, fife

ryan who owns the shop is a qualified herpetologist and has over 20 yrs experience he specializes in snakes of all species he is your best bet i would reccomend seeing him:2thumb:


----------



## RepMad189 (Feb 22, 2008)

I agree with weeminx. Of all the shops in Scotland in my opinion this is the best. Well worth a drive from lanark. They're closed tuesdays though!


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah this is a good shop also one in Dundee called strictly exotics also a good shop they both know their stuff.


----------



## Wilsons102 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys if i had to choose one dunfermline is probably a good bet as i dont own a car at the moment :lol2:
Toyah breeds them not far from me in uddingston so i think i will be buying from her much easier lol


----------

